# Sticky  Hamster Treats.



## u-look-like-a-hamster

*Alot of people are asking me 'what treats can i give my hamster/s?' So i have decided to do a thread, on what they can Have as treats, twice a week or so. Do not feed your hamster any other treats that arenot listed here.*

*Fruit & Veg. *
Alfalfa 
Apple (seedless) 
Asparagus 
Avocado (skinned and seedless) 
Banana 
Basil 
Blackberries 
Blueberries 
Broccoli 
Brussel Sprouts - small amounts occasionally - not all hamsters like the strong taste 
Calabrese 
Cabbage - should only be fed in small amounts occasionally as too much can cause health problems 
Carrots 
Cauliflower leaves and stalks 
Celery 
Cherries - stones should be removed as they can be dangerous if gnawed 
Chestnuts 
Chicory 
Chinese Leaves 
Coriander 
Corn-on-the-Cob 
Corn Salad 
Courgette 
Cranberries 
Cress 
Cucumber 
Curly Kale 
Dates 
Endive 
Fenugreek 
Feijoa 
Figs 
Grapes 
Green beans 
Kale - should only be fed in small amounts occasionally as too much can cause health problems 
Kidney Beans (cooked) 
Kiwi Fruit 
Kumquat 
Lettuce - small amounts occasionally - in excess it can cause liver problems 
Logan Berries 
Lychee 
Mange Tout 
Mango 
Marrow 
Melon 
Mint 
Mung 
Okra 
Pak Choy 
Papaya 
Parsley - a good tonic 
Peach 
Pear 
Peas 
Plums - stones should be removed as can be dangerous when gnawed 
Potato (cooked) 
Raspberries 
Raspberry Plant leaves - beneficial for diarrhoea 
Rhubarb (cooked) 
Rocket Chard 
Sage 
Sorrel 
Squash 
Star Fruit 
Strawberries 
Sugar Cane - small amounts 
Sweet Potato 
Soybean Sprouts 
Swede 
Sweetcorn 
Sweet Peppers 
Ugli Fruit 
Turnip 
Water Chestnuts 
Watermelon 
Water Spinach

*Plants & flowers.(make sure you thorughly wash anyof these before feeding to your hamster.)*
Alyssum 
Asters 
Bramble leaves 
Blackberry leaves 
Burnet 
Chickweed 
Clover 
Coltsfoot 
Cornflowers 
Cow Parsley 
Crosswort 
Dandelion leaves and flower 
Dock 
Groundsel 
Hawthorn leaves 
Hedge Parsley 
Knot Grass 
Mallow 
Marigolds 
Michaelmas Daisies 
Nasturtiums 
Nipplewort 
Phlox 
Plaintain 
Roses 
Salvias 
Shepherds Purse 
Sow Thistle 
Sweetpeas 
Trefoil 
Vetch 
Wallflowers 
Watercress 
Young grass

*Other Tasty Treats.(You should be careful not to feed too much sweetened food as these could cause the hamster to become fat.)*
Acorns 
Almonds (sweet almonds, shelled) 
Beechnuts 
Biscuits 
Boiled Potatoes 
Brazil Nuts 
Bread (fresh or stale) 
Breakfast Cereals 
Cake - but not chocolate cake 
Cashew Nuts 
Chicken (cooked) 
Coconuts 
Crickets 
Currents 
Dog Biscuits 
Egg (scrambled or boiled) 
Fish (cooked) 
Hazel Nuts 
Mealworms 
Meat (cooked) 
Nuts 
Pecan Nuts 
Peanuts (shelled or unshelled) 
Pistachio Nuts 
Prunes 
Raisins 
Sweet Chestnuts 
Sultanas 
Toast 
Walnuts

Xx


----------



## Maiisiku

I give mine those rotastak treats every now and then but only a little bit because it's hamster chocolate and I don't want them to get overly fat (except Tama because she is tiny lol). I also give them those fruit and nut sticks you can hang in their cage. Thanks for the list I was wondering what fresh food to give them! Oh and sometimes I give them mealworms but only once a week or every other week.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

good info.....waffles LOVES mango...


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

I wonfer if a Mod will stiky the thread?

Someone go ask i get to shy :idea:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Can they eat potato peelings? I have some of them in the kitchen from dinner last night

Char
xxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Noo they can only eat cooked potatoe including skin

But inly in SMALL amounts 

Xx


----------



## 3 red dogs

will sticky the thread when theres a few more posts on it hun, and see how popular it is. Hope thats ok.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Okay thanks hun 

hopefully more people will post as its such a frequent question thats asked, it starts to get boring!
Lol 

Xx


----------



## Tigerneko

wow, there's loads of stuff thats safe for them to eat! I think thats a great list, it definately deserves to be stickied as it will probably apply to most other rodents as well as hamsters 

I'm surprised that they can have cake lol i'd only ever suggest little bits of leftover crumbs and stuff for them though, if it's fattening to us, imagine how fattening it is to them!


----------



## Maiisiku

yeah I'll end up with pop bellied robos that can't run away from me when I try to catch them and when they see the cake they will attack it to death lol


----------



## cherrie_b

I printed this list off last time you put it on...it is now on my wall!! 

Maybe the mod can sticky my bargains thread lol...I keep having to search for it!! haha!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Yh i think it would be great stickied !

What does everyone else feed ther hamies??
Xx


----------



## happysaz133

Rice Krispies and some other cereals are a good treat, but NOT cornflakes as they are too sharp edged and can damage their pouches.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Mine all like cherios!

Lol 

Xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

here we are ^^


TREATS!!


----------



## Chinquary

Thanks for the list. =]


I thought that they couldn't have watermelon as it was just that bit too high in water content? I'm sure I read it on a site, but it may have just been referring to dwarfs. 

Is that list suitable for just syrians or dwarfs as well?


----------



## Marcia

Chinquary said:


> Thanks for the list. =]
> 
> I thought that they couldn't have watermelon as it was just that bit too high in water content? I'm sure I read it on a site, but it may have just been referring to dwarfs.
> 
> Is that list suitable for just syrians or dwarfs as well?


The list is for both  But just be careful on how much you feed, especially fruit and veg


----------



## Chinquary

Ya, I think I was feeding them too much at first, just cos I don't realise they are so little, but I hope I'm getting it right now. =]


----------



## Saif15

*How often can you give them treats?*


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

3-4 timesa week#

but i give mine everyday


----------



## Marcia

Hannah, your hamsters are so spoilt :lol:


----------



## Chinquary

I tend to give mine something every day too, but something different each time....


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

haha yh lol 

they loveit tho!!! but zafara is getting abit

:ciappa: tubby lol

xx


----------



## Marcia

their so cute when their tubby hehe


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

haha yh , she isnt over weight though! 

its because of her haaphrodite thing i think its down to that , none of my others are that :ciappa: tubby!

lol


----------



## amz543

Thats a great list, someone said to me you could feed your hamster rice pudding, but i thought that wasnt right, as when i got my hamster from her at 10 weeks she was massive for a baby.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

i really want soeone to sticky this thread!!! 

:cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## Marcia

maybe you should ask a mod. I def think this thread should be a sticky too


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

i have before!! 

and he said nooo


----------



## amz543

When you say cereals is it with milk or without? what cereals do you give yours?


----------



## Marcia

[email protected] said:


> When you say cereals is it with milk or without? what cereals do you give yours?


without milk. I only give mine mini shredded wheat, at least with that, i know that there is no sugars etc in it


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

i give mine cherio's 
porridge
shreadded wheat

With out milk!!


----------



## amz543

Is this list the same foods you can give to a dwarf hamster?


----------



## alyssa_liss

can this be stickyied yet ive just have to go through every page to find it


----------



## 3 red dogs

Consider it Stickied girls, We aim to please!!


----------



## alyssa_liss

Thank you


----------



## LIV

u should put on wut hamsters should eat wut, like syrians can eat like everything one that list, but dwarfs should NOT eat any fruits or sugary substances, as this will cause illness. and no to sticky substances too, it is to hard for a hamster to eat and store in their cheeks


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Everythinh on this list is fine for both dwarf and syrian hamsters

obiosly only in small amounts

xx


----------



## meganE145

i got confused because there are so many strange thngs. i might sfinish reading it later. i give my gerbil rasberries every summer, is that on the list?


----------



## Marcia

I'm not sure about feeding raspberries but i do know you can feed raspberrie leaves


----------



## cassie01

mine like pizza, prawn crackers, pancakes, mini roast dinners i gave one battered sausage once, only a small piece, but he loved it, he also got to try a small bit of a big mac too. lol. oh and they love mealworms

Yoghurt is good too. bit of activia everday does me good and the hammys like it too.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

DO NOT FEED YOUR HAMS

'mine like pizza, prawn crackers, pancakes, mini roast dinners i gave one battered sausage once, only a small piece, but he loved it, he also got to try a small bit of a big mac too. lol.'

this is so dangerous ther digestiv system cant cope with that

not to mention high fat!! salt isnt good fro hammies!

please dont feed them this.

xx


----------



## Marcia

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> DO NOT FEED YOUR HAMS
> 
> 'mine like pizza, prawn crackers, pancakes, mini roast dinners i gave one battered sausage once, only a small piece, but he loved it, he also got to try a small bit of a big mac too. lol.'
> 
> this is so dangerous ther digestiv system cant cope with that
> 
> not to mention high fat!! salt isnt good fro hammies!
> 
> please dont feed them this.
> 
> xx


I was thinking the same.


----------



## cassie01

With the big mac and the battered sausage they only tried a little bit, like crumb sized and i dont give it em every week. they had them only once, just to try. sorry that i didnt make myself clear before, i forget that people dont know what i mean when i write things down quickly. I know not to give them large amounts, just like we shouldnt eat large amounts but trying a little bit doesnt hurt them, same with people. 

And theres nothing wrong with the roast dinner a bit of cooked meat and some fresh veggies. i just used to give it them on a sunday while i was doing mine. again im sorry for not making myself clear earlier. I didnt mean that i gave them an actual plate full of meat, mash, cooked veg, yorkshire puddings, gravy etc. im not actually that stupid believe it or not. 

Same with any type of crackers (prawn crackers, jacobs etc) and the pancakes a little tiny bit every now and then is not any worse then giving them their normal hamster treats. just the same as me having the odd chocolate bar doesnt hurt. Obviously you dont give it them daily but a small amount of one of these every couple of months doesnt hurt, iv been keeping rodents for years and never had any problems. iv never had one die particually young apart from one bunnie and that was a completly different matter. 

Im sorry for going on but i just wanted to clear up wat i said before as i know i didnt explain things probery. i would never tell anyone to feed their hammies loads of people food, treats are supposed to be treats (ie not given often) and thats what meant when i said they like those foods. i dont want any of you thinking im a bad pet owner because im not i just dont believe the odd, tiny bit of human food hurts. sorry again for not clarifying this first time round


----------



## Akai-Chan

Wondering what the view on tomatoes is for treats. Is it ok or no?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia

I know that tomato seeds can be poisenous in some small animals. But i'm not sure about the actual tomato


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

cassie01 said:


> With the big mac and the battered sausage they only tried a little bit, like crumb sized and i dont give it em every week. they had them only once, just to try. sorry that i didnt make myself clear before, i forget that people dont know what i mean when i write things down quickly. I know not to give them large amounts, just like we shouldnt eat large amounts but trying a little bit doesnt hurt them, same with people.
> 
> And theres nothing wrong with the roast dinner a bit of cooked meat and some fresh veggies. i just used to give it them on a sunday while i was doing mine. again im sorry for not making myself clear earlier. I didnt mean that i gave them an actual plate full of meat, mash, cooked veg, yorkshire puddings, gravy etc. im not actually that stupid believe it or not.
> 
> Same with any type of crackers (prawn crackers, jacobs etc) and the pancakes a little tiny bit every now and then is not any worse then giving them their normal hamster treats. just the same as me having the odd chocolate bar doesnt hurt. Obviously you dont give it them daily but a small amount of one of these every couple of months doesnt hurt, iv been keeping rodents for years and never had any problems. iv never had one die particually young apart from one bunnie and that was a completly different matter.
> 
> Im sorry for going on but i just wanted to clear up wat i said before as i know i didnt explain things probery. i would never tell anyone to feed their hammies loads of people food, treats are supposed to be treats (ie not given often) and thats what meant when i said they like those foods. i dont want any of you thinking im a bad pet owner because im not i just dont believe the odd, tiny bit of human food hurts. sorry again for not clarifying this first time round


Yh but still hammies are only little little bit can kill them , i wouldnt feed them it , you say feeding hammie bits of human food but you 


Akai-Chan said:


> Wondering what the view on tomatoes is for treats. Is it ok or no?
> Noo
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan





Marcia said:


> I know that tomato seeds can be poisenous in some small animals. But i'm not sure about the actual tomato


it all is poisonus, plus it make ther cheeks dirty
if that makes sense
x


----------



## carolw

Please can someone tell me how big these treats of fresh food can be for Syrians e.g. apple or carrot. Everyone says small pieces, but how small? Thanks.


----------



## Marcia

I'd say fingernail sized portions


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

about half your little finger

well thats what i give.

if its bread then only a fingernail bit because it swells

xx


----------



## srhdufe

I gave mine half a cherry tomato (insides scooped out) and he loves them. Its never done him any harm. He also loves blueberries


----------



## srhdufe

I gave mine half a cherry tomato (insides scooped out) and he loves them. Its never done him any harm. He alsoo loves blueberries


----------



## alyssa_liss

just gave mine some frozen peas , they love nibbling them and it keeps them cool in this weather


----------



## spankingtigger

do you think i could give degus shredded wheat? i wanna give them different stuff but i no you have to be very carefull with them


----------



## Akai-Chan

check the sugar content in it, if there's sugar in then no you can't. 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## alyssa_liss

i read some where that you can give them shredded wheat

just check the label for suger first


----------



## Flissy

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> it all is poisonus, plus it make ther cheeks dirty
> if that makes sense
> x


Tomatoes are poisonous for hamsters? Oops I gave him half a cherry tomato the other day! He seems to be fine though lol he didn't actually eat that much of it anyway I don't think he liked it


----------



## srhdufe

Flissy said:


> Tomatoes are poisonous for hamsters? Oops I gave him half a cherry tomato the other day! He seems to be fine though lol he didn't actually eat that much of it anyway I don't think he liked it


Its not the tomato itself... Its the seeds...


----------



## Flissy

Oh ok well he had both :S But only a nibble and then I took it away because he didn't seem interested in it


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Its all poisonus 

i wouldnt risk it


----------



## Cuddypuppy

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Yh i think it would be great stickied !
> 
> What does everyone else feed ther hamies??
> Xx


My Russian Dwarf hammies love blueberries the best but also like blackberries, raspberries, strawberries and apple. Reggie gets cheese to fatten him up but I feed this away from his brother Ronnie, as he is very chunky!


----------



## rainbow.nicola

Thanks for that,

Very helpful! I have printed the list out!

=]:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Flissy

Does anyone know if hamsters can have melon?


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> Does anyone know if hamsters can have melon?


Yep, its on the magic list so should be ok.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> Yep, its on the magic list so should be ok.


Magic list?


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> Magic list?


First post on this thread, its ULLAH's magic list.


----------



## Flissy

Haha yeah just realised that


----------



## Lady Sol

On the list it says it is safe to feed them almonds. Lots of places say don't do that due to the cyanic acid in them.


----------



## ....zoe....

why should hamsters have seedless apples when then have seeds in their diet anyway ????


----------



## srhdufe

....zoe.... said:


> why should hamsters have seedless apples when then have seeds in their diet anyway ????


The seeds in apples are poisenous to them


----------



## ....zoe....

srhdufe said:


> The seeds in apples are poisenous to them


 oh now tht surprises me, thanks for letting me know. thank god they havnt had them then !!


----------



## srhdufe

Your welcome Zoe..


----------



## Spaniel mad

I am getting a hamster soon and this is really good info.

Just to be sure from everything listed only give 2 a week


----------



## thedogsmother

My monsters all get a very small food treat every day, but they have to be weaned onto this slowly as they will just have been on hamster mix at the pet shop.


----------



## Spaniel mad

thedogsmother said:


> My monsters all get a very small food treat every day, but they have to be weaned onto this slowly as they will just have been on hamster mix at the pet shop.


OK Thanx xx


----------



## Flissy

I got some hammy chocolate drops yesterday I hope Sausage likes them


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> I got some hammy chocolate drops yesterday I hope Sausage likes them


Buffy would have gladly killed for a hamster choccy drop, all mine like them though.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> Buffy would have gladly killed for a hamster choccy drop, all mine like them though.


Hahaha hopefully Sausage will too 

Although It's still 2 weeks until I see him


----------



## SilentChev

Hey, Anyone know if sunflower seeds are fattening foods or can be fed quite abit, My two lads seem to love them but i dont wanna be giving them much if they're gonna turn into little fatties.

Cheers, Chev


----------



## srhdufe

SilentChev said:


> Hey, Anyone know if sunflower seeds are fattening foods or can be fed quite abit, My two lads seem to love them but i dont wanna be giving them much if they're gonna turn into little fatties.
> 
> Cheers, Chev


They are very fattening and shouldnt be fed in large quantities


----------



## SilentChev

Alright fair doos

Cheers for the responce, Chev.


----------



## laurvystein

I have a list similar to this printed out and taped to the wall above Sebastian's cage. That way everyone knows what they can/can't feed him.
I don't want my little guy getting sick.


----------



## jasmineismyhamster

Nice information, saved and printed it out :thumbup:


----------



## God

Bit of a stupid question but can they eat bread crust and both white and brown bread or just one? :confused1:


----------



## Tapir

does this list apply for rats too?


----------



## PurpleCrow

How much would you give at each time to a Syrian?


----------



## LauM

Jasmine likes Cheerios and doughnuts


----------



## Punkador

So far we've only tried fruit. Is their any fruit they CAN'T have?


----------



## Punkador

Oh... And Kix cereal is a favorite too.


----------



## cassies_degus

Can this list be used on degus too?


----------



## cassies_degus

Can I use this list for my degus?


----------



## noushka05

cassies_degus said:


> Can I use this list for my degus?


no i would say many items on this list are very dangerous to degus, they evolved on a diet of poor quality vegetation so high sugar foods like fruit can give them diabetes,liver disease,cataracts and will ultimately kill them


----------



## Cherpi

I am getting quite confused, can someone give a time scale and how much to give please?

like twice a week, 4 or 5 piece of fruit or veg or whatever.

Thanks 

Also when should I give treats.


----------



## Acid

what about the occasional peeled shrimp/small prawn as a treat? (the already cooked but cold ones you buy in the supermarkets)

this might be offtopic but how can you tell when your hamsters getting a bit too fat and when to cut down on the treats? i only give mine twice a week but he seems a lot bigger than my old long haired hamster that im sure hes fat/chubby. Although i did get him from the pet shop that size and they said hes just a big hamster not fat (hes a gold banded short hair syrian hamster btw and takes up all of my hand!)


----------



## thedogsmother

Acid said:


> what about the occasional peeled shrimp/small prawn as a treat? (the already cooked but cold ones you buy in the supermarkets)
> 
> this might be offtopic but how can you tell when your hamsters getting a bit too fat and when to cut down on the treats? i only give mine twice a week but he seems a lot bigger than my old long haired hamster that im sure hes fat/chubby. Although i did get him from the pet shop that size and they said hes just a big hamster not fat (hes a gold banded short hair syrian hamster btw and takes up all of my hand!)


Im not sure tbh, my syrians ranged from huge (not fat just larger sized) down to the two Ive still got left who are both tiny in comparrison, a lot of it depends on breeding and how they were fed as babies, if your boy doesnt look fat (obvious fat rolls or whatever) then I wouldnt worry.


----------



## Acid

thanks thedogmother i was just a bit worried that theyd lied and sold me an obese hamster without wanting to look like they werent very good at keeping their animals healthy or something of the like. ive felt around his tummy and i cant really feel any fat rolls just a large firm tum and he can move about quickly its just his size i guess :eek6:

this is a friendly forum


----------



## TheCrazyRatLady

really useful list here, thanks for making this :smilewinkgrin:

x


----------



## liana83

This recipe is from a degu forum but would be good for hamsters too.

>INGREDIENTS<

2 handfuls natural, rolled porridge oats
2 handfuls plain wholemeal flour
1/2 handful raw peanuts, skinned and finely crushed
1 pinch sesame seeds
1 teaspoon dried parsley
2 teaspoons sunflower oil
some water to bind

1. Preheat the oven to 200 ºC
2. Mix all the dry ingredients together
3. Add the oil and mix thoroughly
4. Add the water little by little until the mixture forms a stiff paste
5. Take a tiny bit of mixture between your thumb and forefinger and roll the mixture into little balls. These should be small enough for your degu to handle, about 1 cm across (note that they will not rise)
6. Place the balls on a baking tray (no need to grease)
7. Bake on the top shelf of the oven for 10-15 minutes until golden brown
Allow to cool thoroughly, the treats will be crunchy and very tasty (try one yourself!)


















Kat
x


----------



## fogy

Love this post, its good to know what to treat your hamster to other than petshop brought goodies.
I mainly give mine cucumber, broc and carrots cus i didn realise just how much u CAN give them (variety wise)


----------



## DwarfHam

I give my dwarf hamster blackberries and banana once a week. He loves it


----------



## HammysHouse

Thanks for such a detailed list - we were wondering what fresh stuff we could give Hammy. Are these things much better than the Hamster Treats you can get from pet shops? Would you recommend those or just stick to fresh things as treats?


----------



## Katielouise123

my little sausage looooves a small amount of plain cooked chicken breast and scrambled egg !


----------



## CrazyCanuck

Thanks for posting that list it will give me an idea what I can give to Ebony I can refer to it too!


----------



## Raising Baby Tillie

Wow thanks! My ham loves grapes, and cheerios.


----------



## Guest

My hamster loves rice ^^

We have phlox which part of the plant is safe to give??


----------



## BonnieandDolly

This is so helpful  thank you for posting  Rosie says thank you too, she's looking forward to tasting small morsels when she's settled in


----------



## DarkUnicorn

Just wanted to add yogurt drops and Gerber's baby puffs.s


----------



## OrangeSunrise

Is it alright to give them raw potatoes? In the Internet I'm reading lots of controversial opinions 
http://haute-dog.co.uk/jackets-and-coats.html


----------

